# Stock Tires - Mileage and Snow Driving



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I was wondering if a few folks could share their long term experience with the stock tires. Specifically, snow driving and mileage. I have historically owned four wheel/all-wheel drive vehicles. I am hoping that the Routan will do well in the snow, but would like some input from your experiences. Also, how many miles are you getting from these tires?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Steveaut said:


> I was wondering if a few folks could share their long term experience with the stock tires. Specifically, snow driving and mileage. I have historically owned four wheel/all-wheel drive vehicles. I am hoping that the Routan will do well in the snow, but would like some input from your experiences. Also, how many miles are you getting from these tires?
> 
> Thanks, Steve


My stock tires were awful in the dry, can't imagine how bad they'd be in anything else. I replaced them immediately feeling they were unsafe.

Take a look at the Bridgestone Turanza ratings on Tirerack - it ranked second to last out of 26 tires in its category.

They also rank terrible in icy and snow conditions. 

Results based on 279 submissions of our online tire survey.

Would You Buy This Tire Again?
Most said: "Definitely Not" (Average of 1.9 out of 10)

How Did This Tire Rank In Its Category?
25 out of 26 tires (Score of 4.5 vs best tire in category score of 8.3)

BTW, I replaced them with Yokohama Parada Spec-X's, they rock!


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

*They have handled okay in the snow*

Over the past week I have had to drive the Routan in the snow quite a bit. About 6 inches on average, with icey roads. I have to say that the Routan with stock tires has handled pretty good. A lot better than my AWD Journey with 19" Khumos (sic). The rear of the Journey seemed to drift a lot. The Routan doesn't do that. It maintains a pretty straight line and the ESP does pretty good when slipping. Braking was good, again it maintained the lane of travel. It actually does better than my 06 Jetta in the snow, which has better tires, technically.


----------



## FCPorto (Feb 13, 2010)

I experienced some slip in rain with them and tire rack rating is like 4.5 out of 10 and that to me is horrible and didn't want to risk anything with the wife and kids coming from driving 4X4 with snows. For my routan this winter i purchased a complete 16" steel wheel and blizzak winter tire package on tire rack for $720.00 delivered(US ADDRESS)


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I purchased a set of Turanza Serenity's for my Jetta and I have been disappointed with their performance in the snow. They have been good otherwise. But for being so expensive, I would have expected better wet performance. 

The Routan's turanza's, which are a lower end tire than the Serenity, seem to handle better. Although, there are variables (weight, distribution, etcetera) between the two vehicles, so that may not be a fair comparison.

I think next time I will go with some Michelins. I just hate buying tires, they are so expensive for good stuff.


----------

